# Studio equipment: please critique



## natc143 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

After reviewing several options and figuring out my budget, I am considering getting the following White-Lighting equipment (and other access. equipment) to use with my canon 20d, 70-200 IS, for in-house portrait/children photography in a 15x14 room 10' ceilings. I have a few questions...

1) I was going to get a WL x1600 and x800 as a main light and background light. I have a canon speedlite 580exII. Would it be easier to get another x800 instead of using the speedlite I already own? 

2) I'd like to go wireless, but it appears pocket wizards may be about $400 per strobe, up to $1200. Is that correct? If so, are there any lower cost, reliable options? Or should I consider it?

3) Should I buy the snoot & barndoors from WL or another site? 

4) Which white/shoot through umbrella do you recommend, does it matter?

5) Do I need adapters, speedrings, flash tubes? I just have the EMPTY space (just have background, props), and am building everything from scratch.

6) What other accessories am I missing? I would love to set the equipment up below and shoot that same weekend. I'd prefer to have everything on hand in advance. 

Thank you in advance for reviewing the equipment. Greatly appreciated!
Natalie

*Equipment*

Light One . 
*X1600/ **White Lightning X-Series X1600 *
*TS13AC**13-foot Air-Cushioned Stand*
*FOB47 **Foldable Large Octabox (47") with attached speedring**$169.95 *
*LSCA25MM **Set of 3 Casters*
*speedrings: plastic/resin (Photoflex brand) fully metal.*
*Two flash tubes: uv and non-uv (gold tube/yellow and warmer).*

Light Two . 
*X800/BAG**White Lightning X-Series X800 *
*UBR**Background Reflector*
*ls1100**Backlight Stand*
*HGX4**Set of 4 Honeycomb Grids**$99.95 *

Light Three . 
*Canon Speedlite 580exII*
*ls1100 **Backlight Stand*
*Photoflex Multiclamp with Shoe Mount*

I plan to buy the following:
Snoot (restricts light to narrow beam)
Barndoors
White/shoot through umbrella
Wireless: radio trigger system, possibly Pocket Wizard?


----------



## craig (Nov 9, 2008)

Sounds like a good set up. Also sounds like you have a lot of the start up gear. Flash tubes last a long time so I would hold off on them. Adapters and speedrings are handy if you are using a lot of diferent size and brand soffboxes. Wireless is really handy, but not essential. I would add the biggest and best lens hood you can afford. Lots of foamcore, spring clamps and some cheap spare light stands to hold said foamcore. Can not wait to see the first shots. Locate and tape the breaker that you will be using for easy access.

Love & Bass


----------



## natc143 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you Craig - much appreciated! After all my work creating this list above, I saw the Elinchrom D-Lite 4 To Go Set, which offers two 400W strobes, significantly less of course.  What are your thoughts on Elinchrom vs. White Lightning? I'm seconds from hitting "buy", but want to ensure I dont regret my purchase.

Thanks in advance!
Natalie


----------



## craig (Nov 9, 2008)

Are we talking about a 1600 w/s main White Lightning vs a 400w/s main Elichron. If we are go with the white lightning. 400 watt/second is measly in the world of studio flash. It may be good as a fill, but that is about it. 

Love & Bass


----------



## natc143 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, 1600 w/s main White Lightning vs a 400w/s main Elichron, correct! I guess I just needed reassurance... hehe


----------



## craig (Nov 9, 2008)

The more watt/Seconds the strobe has the more powerful it will be. My Speedotron has the capability to shoot 2400 w/s. Actually comes in real handy because I like to stop way down to 14 @125th iso 100.

Love & Bass


----------



## natc143 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you for your insight!! I'm going WL for sure.
I'm still a newbie, but appreciate your guidance above!! Will post pics soon =)


----------



## craig (Nov 9, 2008)

Excellent!

Love & Bass


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 10, 2008)

By the way...it's watt seconds, not watt*/*seconds.


----------



## craig (Nov 10, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> By the way...it's watt seconds, not watt*/*seconds.



What is the difference?

Love & Bass


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 10, 2008)

When you say watt/seconds...it's like you are saying watts per second.  Or in a formula, it would be watts over seconds...which is wrong.

Sure, in conversation it doesn't really matter and I usually don't bother to be the annoying guy who corrects everybody...but sometimes I do


----------



## craig (Nov 10, 2008)

I thought it was watts per second. Now I'm confused.

Love & Bass


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 10, 2008)

*watt second* - A unit of electrical energy equal to the work done when a current of one ampere passes through a resistance of one ohm for one second


----------



## craig (Nov 10, 2008)

I see said the blind man... Thanks for the definition!

Love & Bass


----------

